# Custom stover harvesting



## alth0017 (Jun 9, 2010)

Looking for someone interested in harvesting 2000 acres stover in IA for Fall 2010 - rake or stalk chop, large square bales, stack at field side or within 5 miles. Transport from storage after season is plus, but not required.


----------



## iflylow (Jan 21, 2010)

Try Larry Matlack, BioAire LLC. 620-727-0333. They run 2 3x4s and 2 4x4s, stackers, subcontract hauling.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Where in Iowa is the 2000 acres?


----------



## David in Georgia (Aug 30, 2009)

That's the same thing I was wondering.........


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

That pot spam was taken care of.. thanks Cannon


----------



## David in Georgia (Aug 30, 2009)

When I saw it yesterday I was looking for a way to report it as spam but was unable to find anything.


----------

